# Halloween Michael Myers Wreath



## Halloween Design Shop (Jul 27, 2021)

Just finished my Halloween Michael Myers wreath, what you think? 🎃🔪


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I love it!! Great job 👏


----------



## Halloween Design Shop (Jul 27, 2021)

Zombie4* said:


> I love it!! Great job 👏


🖤🔥🖤🔥🖤


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

I dig it


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Now that's awesome!!


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

That is very cool.


----------

